# Marmite challenge



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My pair have never had marmite so time to see what they think of it.

Molly says the jar is interesting 










Chance dives straight in and says lovely 



















Molly is more cautious and backs away to watch Chance before trying herself - very cautious










and then yes she decides she likes it too



















Anyone else got a jar to try their dogs with it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't have any in my house


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey I replied to this but it didn't come through. My sister in law eats marmite, we'll try him on it there, no way am I spending money on the off chance his tastebuds are wonky.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is one of those things that a tiny jar lasts forever  this one is best before the end of Feb 06 

I like marmite on toast - but it has to be the tiniest smear of marmite and I am coeliac so eat gluten free and rarely have bread


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2006


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's great for using in Kongs as you only need a small amount and smeared all around the inside of the kong keeps dogs occupied for ages. Ideal for keeping them busy but not overloading the calories.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Karen - it is not something I had thought of before and so many of the type of things you usually use are far too high in fat for Molly so may well come in handy 

(and now I want marmite on toast for tea )


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

none in my house


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Had to go get some. Aimee Jane loves it, Miles doesn't trust it yet (he thinks there's a pill in it).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love marmite - it never goes out of date in my house! 
Ruby is a fiend for toast, as soon as she hears the toaster been put down , she's in the kitchen, sitting (with no command) with her paw up waiting!! 
So she has it on toast. I'm sure she would eat it neat so to speak - I should imagine Ralph would too - never tried him, we will see in the morning!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> none in my house


None??!! 
That's criminal


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey, what do you love about it?? I've nine in my house, it reminds me of vitamin pills.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey, what do you love about it?? I've nine in my house, it reminds me of vitamin pills.


*Nine!*


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> *Nine!*



Aaaaaahhhahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa!!!

NONE


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey, what do you love about it?? I've nine in my house, it reminds me of vitamin pills.


I'd choose savoury over sweet every time, marmite is so savoury and salty - heaven! 
My favourite sandwich is marmite & peanut butter! 

Nine - wow Ruth you really do love it!! 
It really is a love or hate taste x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I'd choose savoury over sweet every time, marmite is so savoury and salty - heaven!
> My favourite sandwich is marmite & peanut butter!
> 
> Nine - wow Ruth you really do love it!!
> It really is a love or hate taste x


I am a savoury person too, every time. Maybe I should try marmite again


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I love marmite - it never goes out of date in my house!


This explains everything.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> This explains everything.


Why?? Does marmite make you crazy like me??  x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I prefer vegemite - it's texture is more like peanut butter, so much easier to spread on your toast.

It's got that lovely salty taste, but slightly less intense than marmite, which I find can be too strong. I'm sure Tilly would love it - I might start using a tiny bit in her kong like Karen suggested  xx


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Yuck....none in my house. peanut butter, jam or just butter is the only topping on my toast...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sweet beats savoury hands down for me. Mmmmmm.... some nice cinnamon sugar toast before the fire on a cold winter's night. That is toast heaven.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Sweet beats savoury hands down for me. Mmmmmm.... some nice cinnamon sugar toast before the fire on a cold winter's night. That is toast heaven.



Cinnamon toast, yummy. Have you ever tried a little cinnamon in your morning coffee. Now that's heaven!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't drink coffee anymore unless I plan to be awake all night but the concept sounds good.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How exactly do you prepare cinammon toast?

Is it toasted cinammon loaf or is it bread sprinkled with cinammon then toasted, or is it buttered toast sprinkled with cinammon?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We use a lot of marmite ( used to love it on toast pre being wheat, dairy, soya and yeast allergic) ! However, I do still put it in stews, casseroles, stewing steak meat and cottage pie....it adds a real depth of flavour without being too marmitey!......even those who dislike marmite have enjoyed any of the above dishes. . Must see what Max and Phoebe think.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

try spreading some Marmite on the bread then put the cheese on when making cheese on toast, yummy savoury snack.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> How exactly do you prepare cinammon toast?
> 
> Is it toasted cinammon loaf or is it bread sprinkled with cinammon then toasted, or is it buttered toast sprinkled with cinammon?


Buttered toast sprinkled with sugar mixed with cinammon, at a rough ratio of about two parts sugar to one part cinammon. Just a little bit, not too much.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> How exactly do you prepare cinammon toast?
> 
> Is it toasted cinammon loaf or is it bread sprinkled with cinammon then toasted, or is it buttered toast sprinkled with cinammon?


It's buttered toast with a little white sugar and cinnamon sprinkled on it.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

DB1 said:


> try spreading some Marmite on the bread then put the cheese on when making cheese on toast, yummy savoury snack.


Oooooo I like the sound of that!!


----------

